# Indonesian Witch Back Tattoo (potentially NSFW)



## theoctopus (Jan 11, 2013)

This seems like the place to post tattoo threads, so I thought I'd throw up a recent photo of my back tattoo.

The witch's name is Rangda, and she's part of a classic Balinese folk story. According to folklore, she eats babies, but I decided NOT to include that in the tattoo (saggy tits and long tongue was enough, I think).

I've done about 20 hours on it so far, and have a lot more to go. Still have to do the feet/claws below the waistline.

The artist is Clay Decker, who was a pleasure to work with on my octopus sleeve, as well. I think he's working out of KC, MO these days, though I know he makes pit stops all over the country.

This is 4 days after the last session, so it's not exactly what it looks like when fully healed:


----------



## Bevo (Jan 13, 2013)

That is going to be killer when its done!!

I like the story behind it as well.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jan 13, 2013)

Sick. Thats a great design. Thinking about biting the bullet and getting a tat and seeing photos like this makes me want it even more.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jan 13, 2013)

Sick!!! Yep she's a bitch, being a Malaysian, I know the stories(legends). the blade in her right hand is called Keris.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 13, 2013)

Is the mask on the wall an imprint of your face?

Night tits.. er, tats!


----------



## budda (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool stuff, post the healed pic when you're fresh!


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words, guys. Just about done healing this last session. Not sure when I'll get the next one since Clay doesn't work in LA anymore.


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 15, 2013)

The Grief Hole said:


> Sick. Thats a great design. Thinking about biting the bullet and getting a tat and seeing photos like this makes me want it even more.



If you ever want to go big, then start big. Working small tattoos into a bigger theme is a lot harder than just going for it from the start. That's probably my #1 regret about my earlier tattoos. The areas to the left and the right of the witch's head are actually cover ups of some very poorly done trees and text that used to be there.


----------

